# Never Thought The Ob Would Be My Home....



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

When I bought the OB a year ago I never anticipated it would one day be my home. I've sold my house and can't close on the new one for several weeks, so a local CG will be my humble abode until then. This will be the longest I've ever stayed in the TT but to be honest, I'm kind of looking forward to it. It will seem weird though waking up in the OB, putting on my uniform and heading to work.







I could stay with my parents instead of a CG however, for my own sanity I think I better pass.









So, party at the Lazy Acres Campground everyone.......... we'll just have to shut it down by 8:30 PM. (Work starts at 5AM) That's so wrong!

Mike


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

WHEW! When I read that title, I was worried you were another "victim" of the real estate whatever it is!! Glad to hear otherwise!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Enjoy the extended stay, and congrats on the new house (once you close!







)


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

ember said:


> WHEW! When I read that title, I was worried you were another "victim" of the real estate whatever it is!! Glad to hear otherwise!!


LOL, thanks...... no adjustable rate arms or balloon payments here!

Mike


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

just think of it as a long vacation.
enjoy it why you can.

lamar


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Marcy. Enjoy the extended vacation! (You are smart to not go home with the parents!)

Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Enjoy the extended stay.

Did you get extended stay rates?


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Enjoy the extended stay.
> 
> Did you get extended stay rates?


I could rent it by the month for a minimum of 2 months and get the cheapest rate. The problem is I don't plan on being there that long. If everything goes right with the home inspection it looks like I'll be there a little over 2 weeks (give or take a few days). The rate is 25.00 a night with the 7th day free. So, I'm looking at around 300 bucks. Even if I'm there for a month, it's still cheaper than my mortgage or the medical bills from the insane asylum.









Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

...... but i did sleep in an outback last night....
If you enjoy it too much you may not want to sign those papers! 
Good luck with the new home !!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

RV's can be a great thing to own for many reasons...such as yours.
I never thought I'd end up living in a tent trailer either. But I was sure glad to have it when a natural disaster destroyed our home!
You never know what can happen!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

What a great time. When we moved to Iowa, we stayed in our Outback for about a month before getting into our new home. It was the best of both worlds. Get up, enjoy the morning in the OB, go to work, then go back on vacation in the OB after work. I almost hated to move into the house







Enjoy it!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

One of the best and most memorable experiences my family ever had was when we PCS'd from Fairbanks, AK to the Pentagon. We had a 19' Prowler Lite (with no slides) and two young kids. The trip took about 5 weeks as I recall and then we spent another 6 or 7 weeks in the trailer while we searched for and bought a house. It was a great experience and is one of the reasons we are on the road today. Enjoy it!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

That's a walk in the park, Mike - we've lived in ours full-time for almost two years now. No regrets.

Sluggo


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

congrats on your sell and good luck with your new purchase. Enjoy your stay in the tt. We lived in a truck camper for 3 months when I was a child. It was fun. It would have been better if I had not been on crutches at the time. Our new house had been in the middle of remodeling at the time we purchased it. we still laugh about that time in our lives. And we are all still camping.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

At my first assignment in the Air Force I rented and lived in an 8 x 24 Travel Trailer parked near the base. If I recall correctly (we are talking about 1980) the rent was $80 a month. My power bill in the winter was $9 one month and during the summer it shot up to $44 once. Of course I really can't complain. I was stationed at Hurlburt Field, Florida and I lived less than a quarter mile from the InterCoastal Waterway and less than a full mile from the Gulf of Mexico. The name of the trailer park was Rush's Ranch...

Reverie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Rollrs45 said:


> Enjoy the extended stay.
> 
> Did you get extended stay rates?


I could rent it by the month for a minimum of 2 months and get the cheapest rate. The problem is I don't plan on being there that long. If everything goes right with the home inspection it looks like I'll be there a little over 2 weeks (give or take a few days). The rate is 25.00 a night with the 7th day free. So, I'm looking at around 300 bucks. Even if I'm there for a month, it's still cheaper than my mortgage or the medical bills from the insane asylum.









Mike
[/quote]

I agree with you/ I wouldn't want to live with my family or my in-laws. Sometimes too much family can be a hazardous thing. I love them all, just don't want to live with them.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new house.

Enjoy the stay in your Outback. You will learn a few tricks staying a TT for that period of time.

Thor


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

i am glad all will be well, I admit I am envious that you are able to camp this time of year


----------

